# Flushing rib burn results



## bbq bubba

These studs look familiar? 






By imn88fan

Nice job Rich cookin with the Bigdogs!!


----------



## krusher

congratulations, guys!!looks like they picked good winners


----------



## richtee

Heh... I had a great time. Been waaay too long since I got to hang with by bud Karl. And Lee <White Cloud> was a huge help too. Sometimes one pair of hands don't quite cut it. Speaking of dogs...din't it seem like every person in the town brought out their dogs?  Was crazy...

Kudos to you... yer better than I thought  ;{)


----------



## 1894

Congrats


----------



## white cloud

It was a fun day until I locked my keys in my truck. And I have just a few pics to post later, Congrats fellas, and rich; that jerky you made to bring along was great. Would of got #1 IN A JERKY COMP lol


----------



## trent741

Congatulations guys!  Hope you had lots of fun out there, I heard it was kinda cold up there today.  Btw Rich you might have looked better in the pic if you could see your shirt better!  lol  Go Blue!


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats guys


----------



## pigcicles

Good job guys. I'm not even going to spout off any digs about boiled ribs. Ya'll dun good


----------



## richtee

LOL... kinda cool that SMF members took 1 and 2 as well...imagine that


----------



## earache_my_eye

WTG guys!!......I knew ya had it in ya, Rich!  Who woulda thunk that bubba's boiled ribs would take 1st!!.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









CONGRATS!!


L8r,
Eric


----------



## flyin'illini

Bubba, Rich - Congrats!  That is just great.  Perfect day really.


----------



## flyin'illini

Well, I think the scoreboard says it all:


----------



## richtee

Ouch.


----------



## ddave

Congrats, guys!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Dave


----------



## erain

way ta go bubba and rich, way to make smf proud!!!


----------



## richoso1

Wow, fantastic! Ciongrats to the both of you, and whoever was helping you out.


----------



## ronp

Nice job guys.


----------



## ronf

Congratulations boys!


----------



## daboys

Congrats Bubba and Rich. Job well done.


----------



## kratzx4

Congrats fellows y'all done did good.


----------



## joed617

CONGRATULATIONS RICH!!! Way to GO!! You make us PROUD Dude! I'm all smiles here. again and seriously You done us proud!

Handshake,

Joe


----------



## capt

Good job guys!  Rich looks alot different than the last time I saw him......


----------



## fatback joe

Great job!!!!


----------



## fatback joe

By the results, I think it is safe to assume that the dogs were the judges.


----------



## crockadale

Nice job guys, way to go.


----------



## bbally

Great Job guys.....


----------



## ck311

Good Job Guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I could have made it up there but the powers that be needed me to work this weekend.

Sounds like you guys had a good time up there and that's what matters the most.


----------



## curious aardvark

Congrats guys :-)
so how much did you win then ? (hey someone has to be venal round here ;-)


----------



## capt dan

I was thinkin the same Joe!

ahh, just kidding, Congrats to some really good rib cooks. I tried my best to beat them, but they was too much for the rest of us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I didn't get to try Bubbas ribs, but I did get a couple of rich's, they were awesome fore sure, and did get to taste at least 3-4 other teams ribs, I think it must have been tough for the judges, they seemed to take a long time to come to their decision for just 12 teams. 

Had a blast, was a great event, very nice Oct day, and the public seemed to be enjoying the event. The fact that we couldn't sell, or give away ribs was the main discussion of the day with about 90% of the folks who storpped in to visit. The smell was awesome, as we were almost straight downwind from the whole Harvest festival gathering.What a nice little town, and great place for the event. The city did a pretty good job with the BBQ comp, I'm sure some of the folks are gonna complain to the city council about the lack of available ribs for tasting.Lotsa familiar faces competing.Always a great time with these folks. Everyone helping others and having alot of fun kidding around with each other.

Just getting home here at 3 pm sunday from the weekend away , had a blast in bridgeport last night. I rewarmed all the leftover ribs on the Lang, and we had a dozen or so guests join us at our friends house, then off to a Haunted forest after adult beverages( way fun and a lil spooky for the girls), then off to a local watering hole,Drakes Bar in bridgeport, till early morning, then off to sleep,I was ready for a rest by 2 am for sure.

I hope to do it again next year, I'll be tryin harder through the winter to get a good rib program together.


----------



## smok'n steve

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lcruzen

That's giving em the ole 1-2 guys! Way to go! I gotta visit one of these things sometime.


----------



## smoking gun

Great work guys and congrats on "mopping up" the competition. Any pics of the ribs? You guys is pretty n all but Qview is what I wanna see.


----------



## richtee

My cam was somewhere else... with my kid  heh... Lee got some shots...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...70592#poststop


----------



## gnubee

Wow nice going


----------

